
O'Reilly launches venture fund: O'Reilly AlphaTech Ventures - argon
http://radar.oreilly.com/archives/2007/02/oreilly_alphate.html
======
precipice
As someone who has been funded by O'Reilly AlphaTech (I'm one of the founders
of Wesabe), I would recommend them highly. I've known them for many years, and
Mark and Tim both worked with me on my last startup (Popular Power).

I can say a lot about why they like them, but when I was talking with a CEO
recently I mentioned this Richard Nixon quote: "When you win, you hear from
everyone - when you lose, you hear from your friends." I've heard messages of
support from these guys in both instances. If you're looking for someone who
will understand your idea and back it or not for the right reasons, and then
support you all the way if they invest, I think OATV is a fantastic option.

\--Marc Hedlund

------
pg
We know these guys pretty well and we like them. They understand hackers
better than most VCs.

~~~
mattculbreth
I assume they are closer to the traditional VCs in their model and not as much
seed funders like Y Combinator. Is that your understanding as well Paul?

~~~
notabel
Based on the fund size they are discussing, I'd say that's a pretty good bet.
For the startup community, I think that's a good thing. While competition in
the seed/angel space is fine and dandy, having a VC firm headed by someone has
hacker-aware as Tim O'Reilly seems like a definite win.

